# 2013 Seed



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agweb reports some U.S. companies may look to South America for additional seed production....thinking most U.S. outfits irrigated that were in seed production.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/seed_supply_outlook/


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Got a letter showing the same for the corn I buy. Stated it was their fist time ever having to do this.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We recieved some Dk corn the spring of 2012 that was grown in Brazil, I was pissed, asked where the discount was since it was some more imported stuff like Walmart.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I think there is more seed grown down south than we know. Monanto I believe is rethinking thier 20 inch row idea after only two years. As always there will be enough $350-400 corn available. Have heard of some companies not releasing prices yet. Imagine that


----------

